# Load of logs in MN



## Oww My Back Hurts (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm having a heck of a time finding wood to cut.  I want to get way ahead so I'm trying to find a place where I can order like 10+ cords of logs delivered.  I've called about a dozen tree services and almost all of them don't even return my calls, and the few that do, won't deliver logs to me.

Does anyone happen to know a place in Minnesota that would deliver a truckload of logs?  Should I be contacting logging companies or tree services or excavating companies or something else?

I must be doing something wrong, I can't believe it's this hard to buy timber


----------



## nrford (Jun 25, 2014)

Logging companies would be the logical place to start. Get some names off any log trucks running around your area.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 25, 2014)

No, but keep trying, you'll get a load.....


----------



## Applesister (Jun 25, 2014)

Finding local sawmills will be easier, they advertise to the public more. They should know of local loggers that sell firewood logs. Or foresters, they should know, its part of their job. NYS has quite a system in place for that and I dont imagine NY is really big in the scope of the whole logging industry. If you are talking about free, it doesnt happen in my area. Like tree service freebies, they all sell around me.


----------



## Oww My Back Hurts (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone!

I think the logging companies are all up north, probably a 2 hour drive from where I live.  I was guessing they wouldn't be willing to drive that far but it's worth a shot, can't hurt to ask.

I will also try contacting a sawmill, there's one of those not real far from my place and you're right they should have some logger contacts.

Nope, I'm not expecting it to be free.  In fact I'm expecting it to be quite expensive!


----------



## cory (Jun 26, 2014)

Where in are you at in Minnesota?


----------



## tsquini (Jun 26, 2014)

Look for lands clearing companies. I find that tree service companies are not as reliable or already have a place to get rid of wood.


----------



## Oww My Back Hurts (Jun 26, 2014)

cory I live in the Delano area, basically 45 minutes due west of Minneapolis


----------



## lindnova (Jun 26, 2014)

I live in SE Minnesota.  My best source other than my own is subdivision clearing sites.  At your own risk.  Usually no one cares if wood disappears over the weekend or nights, but no one has actually ever given me permission (liability).  I have gotten a lot of nice oak.  If the excavator is nice they will drag and line it up with the excavator.  Cut and load the best stuff.

Seems excavators just tip and burn trees to do it the fastest and cheapest way.  Scroungers have to be fast or it is burned up..sad.  The closer you get to the metro they will pay for chips at the St. Paul biomass plant.  That gets a lot of chips from up to 100 miles away.  Other good hardwood is made into mulch here.  Color mulch is big business.


----------



## cory (Jun 26, 2014)

You live to far away for my wood guy. But have you looked at craigs list lots of wood for sale in your area.


----------



## aansorge (Jun 27, 2014)

I live in Austin, mn and park and rec will deliver logs free here. Worth a shot...

Drive around and look at farms.  Plenty of farmers have tons of dead trees they'd like to have cut down or fence lines they want cleared out.  I have so much scrounging on my uncles farm I don't call park and rec anymore.


----------

